# I've been a lurker for a long time



## chubbyktten (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone..

I've been a lurker for a long time. I'm a female belly enthusiast, and I've been thinking about posting pics of myself for a while now. I guess I'm a little shy, but I think I have a pretty great belly, boobs and ass.... so... is this the right forum for that?

I used to be 175 lbs, and now I weigh about 220. I love how huge my tits and ass are now. My man seems to like it too. Well.. let me know if I have the right place and I'll post some pics.


----------



## FA117 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a coincidence, I just came out from the lurking shadows as well  But to answer your question, I do believe that this is an acceptable place to post pictures of yourself. I see plenty of other pics on this forum.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome!



chubbyktten said:


> I used to be 175 lbs, and now I weigh about 220. I love how huge my tits and ass are now. My man seems to like it too. Well.. let me know if I have the right place and I'll post some pics.



how did your man reacted? did you tell him all the story?


----------



## sanderbwa (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm sure that your man loves the results. and it would be appropriate to post some pictures about yourself many of us would love to see them.


----------



## chubbyktten (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, well here goes I'm a little nervous, haha.

Some of these are a little fuzzy, I took them with my phone. If I do another round, I'll take them with my actual camera instead, I promise. 

I've told my man that I'd like to lose weight (I'm a cosplayer, and the costumes, no matter how awesome, just don't look as good with the extra), but he said that it's ok if I do it for me, but he doesn't want me to. heh.. love him. 

So... whaddya think? 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly.jpg


View attachment corset 3.jpg


View attachment corset4.jpg


View attachment corset5.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2012)

chubbyktten said:


> Ok, well here goes I'm a little nervous, haha.
> 
> Some of these are a little fuzzy, I took them with my phone. If I do another round, I'll take them with my actual camera instead, I promise.
> 
> ...



You're adorable.:happy:


----------



## MystifyMe (Jan 4, 2012)

chubbyktten said:


> Ok, well here goes I'm a little nervous, haha.
> 
> Some of these are a little fuzzy, I took them with my phone. If I do another round, I'll take them with my actual camera instead, I promise.
> 
> ...



wow their great, please keep sharing more pics of yourself with us..


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 4, 2012)

You look great, kiddo:happy:

As for losing weight? That's certainly your choice and yours alone. Your guy should love you at any size you may be.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## BigFA (Jan 4, 2012)

220 lbs. never looked so good. Thanks for sharing.:wubu:


----------



## FA117 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow.... just wow. I'm sure everybody here has said what I am, but I'll say it anyways. You look GREAT. Lose weight, keep it, gain some, do whatever you want. I'm sure you great no matter what. We're very lucky to have had you post those pics


----------



## Oel99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Keep the weight and stack some more on, obviously!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jan 6, 2012)

You have a cute body!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## chubbyktten (Jan 13, 2012)

hi all,

Thank you so much for all of your great comments. I wasn't sure if I would feel good or weird about having my pics up, but it turns out I find myself enjoying your enjoyment quite a bit. so here are a couple more pics or my in a way-to-tight pair of jeans and a vest. 

Comments and requests are encouraged. :batting: 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly2.jpg


View attachment belly5.jpg


View attachment belly3.jpg


View attachment belly4.jpg


----------



## chubbyktten (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a before and after Gatorade bloat, god.. I drank about 2 quarts, I was so full. 

View attachment beforebloat.jpg


View attachment afterbloat.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 14, 2012)

You look fantastic!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jan 15, 2012)

I still think you have a cute potbelly whether stuffed or empty! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 19, 2012)

You look very lovely


----------



## Bigjoedo (Jan 20, 2012)

You look so great!!! You do have a great rack!! Do you have any before pictures? Thanks for sharing


Bigjoedo


----------



## bbwbelover (Jan 21, 2012)

All i can say is you're stunning. I don't think you need to loose any weight, being plump is a good look for you!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 26, 2012)

Of corset's sexy! *rimshot*

Srsly, nice pix and belly. Welcome to the forum! ^_^


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jan 30, 2012)

chubbyktten said:


> Here is a before and after Gatorade bloat, god.. I drank about 2 quarts, I was so full.



The only thing that could make those pictures hotter would be if they were taken at your favorite eatery! Delightful! :eat1:


----------



## bigbootylover (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you look awesome with the extra weight! Any costume would look great on you now, with all the bulging and stretching... Oh and don't forget jiggling!


----------



## EatMoreFatGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you look great!


----------

